# HDMI to DVI cable to save the day?



## thewire (Jun 28, 2007)

I have in my system an Toshiba XA2 that has video adjustments I need to get a decent picture to my projector. I have found in the past that making video adjustments on a transport works better than making them on my Focus Enhancements CS-2 Scaler. I have not tried this however with the newer HD-DVD or Blu-Ray content but it should have better results than DVD since blacks show up better right? 

The Denon 3800BDCI does not have video adjustments. :sad2: It does have bass management and 5.1 analog output so that I would not need to get a new AVR to decode the new audio formats since the player does this enternally.  I don't plan on upgrading the projector anytime soon.

A HDMI DVI cable (24AWG) w/net jacket- 6ft (Gold Plated) cable from monoprice should work into my DVI input of my scaler that is HDCP compatable. If I input from the player into this connection and output the signal from the scaler, I think that I am loosing any benifit of "Deep Color" although I am not 100% certain at this time if my scaler or projector would even benifit from such a feature if applicable.

I use a Key Digital KD-VA5 transcoder currently but I may not actually have a use for this. I have talked to the manufactor of the scaler and I am not sure why they had not recommended trying a HDMI to DVI cable before. If I select DVI input on the scaler it shows output of the RGB but I am not sure if it will only pass the signal out of the DVI output. I would think this would not be so since it is not a pass-through. It sends the menu picture out of the RGB when I select the DVI. It will not do this when I use the VGA/RGB input. I figure for 7 dollars it can't hurt to try and woln't hurt the current setup. Worst case I am stuck with a 7 dollar cable that doesn't work.

I'm going to try this anyway unless someone is sure it will not work, but does anyone have any input on this idea?


----------



## thewire (Jun 28, 2007)

IF it is true that it will only pass out the DVI, which I am not sure why then why RGB output would be an option, then I will require a DVI to RGB convertor adapter and then plug that into the KD-VA5 to convert to the RGB to RBBHV to the projector and _hope_ that this could allow video adjustments to be made in the scaler. I should probobly just order both and return it if it does not work. The manual of the scaler is specific that the DVI to DVI out is HDCP compatable but does not mention other outputs. I just wish I knew if it did adjustments.


A 115 dollar HDFURY - DVI TO VGA(RGB) CONVERTER *BLUE EDITION* (STANDARD EDITION) and my KD-VA5 would be the cheapest way I think for certain it would be possible to do this if the feature is there on the scaler.


----------

